# Next Winter



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

For those of us who had a crappy season has anyone thought of how next season will be, i know we will be in a neutrual winter no LA nina/ or El nino, i also hav read during neutral winters the east coast see more, nor easters we can only hope payup


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

our winter was preety bad and to be honest I will have a different part time job next winter. I just cant sit around all day and wait for it to snow anymore. I will still plow when I can next winter but it definately wont be my main source of income anymore.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll just send out those seasonal contracts and wait for the checks each month.payup


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

*I feel you !!!!!!*

Yea this really sucks I feel you on that the last two years hear in NJ have really not been good. I am sick of it next year I'm going to find something elese to keep me bizzy over the winter I will still plow but its not going to be my main source of income. To be honest I am sick of wateing for the snow and have it not come or have the weather man tell us a bunch of BS!!!! I also am sick of puting out money for new trucks I got a 2008 Ford f350 this year the dame thing was over 55,000 with with the plow and last year I got two new trucks and did not even really use them. I am sick of this I am not putting any more money into this snowplowing Bull SH*it to we get a good winter!!! We can only hope that we will get snow next year this winter blows !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

i've already learned not to rely on the snow for a main source of income to rely on. i do other stuff to make ?? the snow is an added bonus. nice bonus in march with 17 inches of snow in 1 event. i've already purchased another plow truck for next year and had a large truck stop call and inquire about me putting in a bid for next year. i'll spend all my rainy days this summer getting my snow plow trucks ready for next year. later, pete


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

You are a smart man cornbiner snow is difficult to rely on for steady income.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

any biz that relies on the weather makes u sweat a lil bit.....:crying:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

last winter wasnt the greatest for central ny but we had a couple decent storms. i need to move up onto tug hill then ill get to plow. payup


----------

